# The strange season



## leafminer (Oct 5, 2016)

This year has been nothing like I have seen before. Around February a friend brought me an ancient bud, all dark brown. Being out of herb I tried it and was blown away. The following day I bought some Chronic which was excellent but the ancient bud was even better.
I found some seeds in it so against my better nature I risked trying them as my main crop.
They started incredibly slowly and took about a month to get to little sprigs. But then they grew incredibly until the four largest reached the top of the greenhouse (8ft) which for 5 gallon pots is a first for me. And then they vegged and flowered for ever. 8 months to harvest. Madness. But a huge crop dripping with crystal. I've got one more to harvest, been getting 75 - 85g per plant, trimmed and dried. It's been very rot-resistant and the buds are big and solid.
I'm growing Chronic next but frankly, this bag weed is better by far.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats leafminer.. long flowering plants are impossible where i live.. good on you. Enjoy.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 6, 2016)

I have grown some bad *** Bagseed weed that didnt herm on me. And some that did herm,,,lol
But the stuff that didnt was killer. Course i dont like taking the chance anymore with all the stable strains out there, ,,but i never say never. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## leafminer (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. I had one out of 7 that hermed a little. It was already well developed though so I just cut it down. The 6 others went to amber without problems. I am just finishing harvest and trimming this couple of days, total should easily be half a kilo from the seven. That leaves one sativa that I planted at the same time and 7 months later is only now going into real flower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a Panama Red that I am quite sure is not going to have time to finish.  Like your sativa, it is just starting to flower...and already the nights here are getting cold--down into the 40s.  

Cool that you have had such good luck with bagseed!


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 9, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have a Panama Red that I am quite sure is not going to have time to finish. Like your sativa, it is just starting to flower...and already the nights here are getting cold--down into the 40s.
> 
> Cool that you have had such good luck with bagseed!


 
if u were up for it thg, i think u could build a 1 inch or 3/4 inch pvc, covered with 3 mil poly green house. not much effort. will keep wet off and on freezing nights run a tiny elect. heater if u have power near by. i tried this in the early spring and it worked great. i did have 1 of 8 go to flower because of short days..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, going to have to do something.  In fact, we have a cold front coming through and the low for Tues night is supposed to be 31, so I am going to have to cover them.  But then it looks like 40s and 50s for the next 2 weeks. Tomorrow night will be something temporary like a shhet thrown over them, but the Panama Red will need some kind of more permanent structure.  I do have power not too far away and long heavy duty cords.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 11, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yeah, going to have to do something. In fact, we have a cold front coming through and the low for Tues night is supposed to be 31, so I am going to have to cover them. But then it looks like 40s and 50s for the next 2 weeks. Tomorrow night will be something temporary like a shhet thrown over them, but the Panama Red will need some kind of more permanent structure. I do have power not too far away and long heavy duty cords.


 
NICE. works great and the plants thrived. wind and rain protection is great and easy to warm a few degrees or more. goodluck thg..


----------



## mojoganjaman (Oct 24, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yeah, going to have to do something.  In fact, we have a cold front coming through and the low for Tues night is supposed to be 31, so I am going to have to cover them.  But then it looks like 40s and 50s for the next 2 weeks. Tomorrow night will be something temporary like a shhet thrown over them, but the Panama Red will need some kind of more permanent structure.  I do have power not too far away and long heavy duty cords.



to avoid frost in my yard, I got an old swamp cooler and bastardized it into a big squirrel fan...built a stand for it and when its gonna be a cold night, I plug it into a timer...run it from 3am-8am...works great....hth




mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I just covered the plants, but am sure thaat I will have more freezzing nights before they are done.  Just moved here, so am still learning the weather.


----------

